

Ask HN: Statistics of mobile web use anyone? - jpirkola

I am trying to decide whether and how to support mobile browsers at http://maxping.org Does anyone have statistics to share how much people use their mobile devices to read news?
======
wallflower
Start with the 2009 Mobile Web usage report from <http://metrics.admob.com>

